# Weekend getaway!



## ConvertedtoHK (Nov 30, 2010)

Any suggestions for a weekend getaway? HK is so busy at times and I miss those getaways I used to have in Sydney!  Nothing too far (up to an hour worth of travelling max), quiet and relaxing. Any suggestions?


----------



## VBoender (Mar 11, 2011)

cebu ... just over an hour, but awesome and very relaxed


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cebu is in the Philipines...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

someone asked a similar question earlier .... so have a look at this thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ho...iving-hong-kong/71735-mini-vacation-asia.html


----------

